# I Begin My Journey To Becoming A Chef In August



## chef lenny (Jan 14, 2016)

Hello everyone,

                            I wanted to let you all know that I decide to go with a local school instead of paying for a big fancy school. I may go to the big fancy school later but for now I am going to start at a local school. (Thanks for the tip, Nicko!)

I also plan to do  a day by day journal thread an give an update up what I did in class, showing how I'm starting in hopes to learn tips on how to help me with my classes.

I'm beyond excited.

(P.S. This was why I joined this forum and I'm staying around for a long time. Thanks, everyone here at Chef Talk)


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@ChefLeny this is excellent news. The posts about your experience will really help others thinking of venturing down the same path so please do post. Will you be working (or are you already) at a local restaurant? I think this is one of the best things you can do while in school.


----------



## chef lenny (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks and I will do my Chef Journal Thread. I have not yet moved into a restaurant but I probably will come August and school by day and work at night. I'm hoping to be working for a restaurant before Christmas. (Key word is hope.)

I'm so excited and I'm counting down the days. After July it is just a few weeks.


----------



## elsiedoro (Jun 21, 2016)

is it ok to substatute cane sugar instead of granuleted sugar


----------



## steve tphc (Sep 18, 2012)

elsiedoro said:


> is it ok to substatute cane sugar instead of granuleted sugar


Cane or Beet may be used to make granulated sugar?" A discussion of both of these can be found on:

http://www.dixiecrystals.com/sugar-101/cane-sugar-vs-beet-sugar

Dixiecrystals makes this important statement:

"Pure cane sugar is non-GMO. Dixie Crystals does not use genetically modified plants in any of our pure cane sugar products. Beet sugar can be derived from genetically modified plants. The U.S. does not require labels to designate whether the sugar is derived from sugar cane or beets. If you are concerned about avoiding beet sugar, be sure to look for "Pure Cane Sugar" on the package."


----------



## sven kappel (Aug 27, 2014)

Great news! I think you made the right decision to pick a local school. Culinary school will only graze the tip of what you will learn when you are in a real kitchen. I think you should try and get a job in the kitchen ASAP while in school. Experience counts for so much in this industry. I found that the rule of thumb EVERY time you start in a new restaurant is that, "theres the right way, the wrong way, and the chef's way". Always keep that in mind regardless what you were taught in school.

Also understand that this is not a job, its a lifestyle. Be prepared for it to completely consume you. You either love it or hate it. But dont go into this industry thinking that its just a job. IT IS NOT THAT AT ALL.

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## chef lenny (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your encouragement. I am also trying to seek employment at a restaurant and learn by day and at night. I have applied at a few restaurants all over my town and a few near school which is out of my town but not to far out. I went back and gave a few resumes and now I wait. My journey gets closer and closer each day, as the day draw near I get more and more excited.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Just thought I would pop in with a tip re landing a job.
You did good sending your CV out now follow up on them.
Phone during slack times and ask when would be a good time to pop in and talk to whoever does the hiring.
If you can get an appt show up well groomed....cover tats, clean nails and hair.
What to wear?
Most places will be ok with jeans ( no rip or holes) and a shirt with a collar.
Socks please and no flip flops or sandlels.
Fine dining may call for a tie.

Following up shows that you are interested and have some sort of work ethic.
Just my 2 cents.

Best.....
mimi


----------



## humphrey (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello, 

I am Bachelor Student still studying in Lithuania, Cooking is my hubby and I will like to become a professional Chef after my study. I am currently looking for a short professional certificate program on Chef in Sweden can anyone help to recommend a good Academy that can give me what I am looking for?

Thanks in Advance.


----------

